# Mr. Woodpecker does it again.



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Headed out Friday morning and I stopped and scouted some land out. It was starting to snow and I made a hike about 500 yards around this cut ditch. I noticed some cat tracks in the snow and could tell they were really fresh for the snow that was falling. I set my MoJo out, and started calling.Didnt take to long and this guy decided to show up for a peek. Woody has been doin a great job for me guys. I couldnt ask for anything better.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm on my way down for a visit dude! I have cat fever from just your pics!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you using a Foxpro? Just curious. If you are what model do you use?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its a Foxpro Fury. I like hand calls too. The FP just sometimes easier..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on your hunt, keep nailing them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job. So it was snowing cats and dogs ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely looking cat. Do you need a tag to shoot them, is there a season?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta Get me a Woody!! Great Job man proud for ya!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

UpDate Ordered it at Cabela's, they have the Wounded Woodpecker decoy on the Bargain List for 16.99 plus shipping! this is normally a 49.95 Decoy with remote. Just a heads up guys!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! Another great cat!

I still need to get me one of those MO cats before the close of the season! Will be there the week of Feb. 7th in the Eastern part of the state. Hit me up!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris what area will you be in? I live in Warrenton just west of where you used to live. I don't have alot of land to hunt but there is plenty of conservation areas and I am sure that I could round up a place or two if need be for a good day of hunting. Let me know and lets talk.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Wait it looks like Missouri's Furbears season will be endeding on the 31st of this month. Doesn't look like taking one after that would be possible. I don't see a season for them on their own. Coyotes will still be in though.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking cat and yote would like to hunt up there


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Chris what area will you be in? I live in Warrenton just west of where you used to live. I don't have alot of land to hunt but there is plenty of conservation areas and I am sure that I could round up a place or two if need be for a good day of hunting. Let me know and lets talk.


Dang... second year now I was off on the date. Thought it ran thru February!

We'll be out in St. Charles / Warren County though by you. I'm sure we could setup and hunt some of the state areas for a day? I am looking to do at least some coyote hunting while there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Coyotes will still be in though.


Yea I think your coyote season only shuts down for spring turkey season if I remember correctly?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Congrats man! Another great cat!
> 
> I still need to get me one of those MO cats before the close of the season! Will be there the week of Feb. 7th in the Eastern part of the state. Hit me up!


Chris, im sure your a busy man, i thought i told you that in a PM that the season ended the 31st. Yeah, im still stuck on the old date. But, im not for sure what your plan is, if your driving you'll probably come within 50 miles of where i am. We could set something up im sure. And there is always next season. I still havent hunted all the places i have this year., and this cat from from our north missouri trip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good going nice kills shoot'em Dead SB*


----------



## lepcur (Jan 6, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> UpDate Ordered it at Cabela's, they have the Wounded Woodpecker decoy on the Bargain List for 16.99 plus shipping! this is normally a 49.95 Decoy with remote. Just a heads up guys!


Could you provide a link for the decoy you ordered? I looked but can't find it. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am thinking that he means this one. It is $19.99.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Edge-Expedite-Wounded-Woodpecker/1137476.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DWounded%2BWoodpecker%2Bdecoy%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D22%26y%3D12&Ntt=Wounded+Woodpecker+decoy&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the Link Guys to the wounded woody Pro Decoy for 16.99 plus shipping
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Wounded-Woody-Pro-Decoy-With-Remote-Control/1116090.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dwounded%2BWoody%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=wounded+Woody&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------

